# Naked portafilter



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Using 15g vst basket with 14g coffee on L I.


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

Ahhh coffee porn....never tire of it! And lever coffee porn I might add...

Looks a superb shot


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice pic, what coffee was it ?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Mmmm, nice looking shot. Here's mine from earlier









18g vst on a classic. Extract original blend. Difficulty getting the photo from a decent angle.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Nice pic, what coffee was it ?


Columbia Suarez roasted last Sunday.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Makes me want to fire my machine back up again, yum!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 3586


Mine on a Classic


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

That looks good too jeebsy. If its wasn't this late I'd definitely have the machine back on for another right now.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice shot, cool you can see the Gaggia badge as well.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Used a lot of depth of field in that but only intentionally put the shot in focus, the badge was a total fluke!

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

iroko said:


> Columbia Suarez roasted last Sunday.


Looks lovely. Did you roast it yourself?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Gorgeous pour and sharp photograph,the white rings on the PF make your water supply look pretty hard.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I'll make sure I dry the PF properly after washing up in future.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I was realy questioning / commenting on the hardness of your water, not criticizing your maintenance/drying up.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Essex water's not very good, I only use volvic in the machine, saves on the de-scaling.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

CoffeeDiva said:


> Looks lovely. Did you roast it yourself?


Yes my own roast, probably my best one so far.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

What grinders do you guys have with your classics. I have an SJ and I've really been working on my tamp but I get dead spots and pours from multiple points ?. Sure it's my tamp and distribution not the grinder.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Do you stir your grinds ?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

SJ is far better than my macap m4. I get dead spots at times too but it's definitely my distributing. I've started using a nutating tamp and getting better results. Some coffees seem more forgiving of my technique too.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Dave.wilton said:


> What grinders do you guys have with your classics. I have an SJ and I've really been working on my tamp but I get dead spots and pours from multiple points . Sure it's my tamp and distribution not the grinder.


Dave definitely try nutating it gets a much better distribution


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

I will give that a go thanks. I've been doing it a little but haven't read in to it much or done it consistently. I will keep working at it and post in another thread if I keep getting issues. Ive stopped stirring recently and just level with a flat balde. things have got better actually since I _stopped_ stirring. I use workshop cult of done coffee exclusively so far because I get to taste it at the shop on a regular basis to compare to.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Dave.wilton said:


> I will give that a go thanks. I've been doing it a little but haven't read in to it much or done it consistently. I will keep working at it and post in another thread if I keep getting issues. Ive stopped stirring recently and just level with a flat balde. things have got better actually since I _stopped_ stirring. I use workshop cult of sone coffee exclusively so far because I get to taste it at the shop on a regular basis to compare to.


I used a bag of cult of done recently and definitely found it much harder to work with. The same dose as my current extract blend didn't fill the basket as much.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Dave.wilton said:


> I will give that a go thanks. I've been doing it a little but haven't read in to it much or done it consistently. I will keep working at it and post in another thread if I keep getting issues. Ive stopped stirring recently and just level with a flat balde. things have got better actually since I _stopped_ stirring. I use workshop cult of done coffee exclusively so far because I get to taste it at the shop on a regular basis to compare to.


Just remember Dave that when you nutate, tamp slightly lighter as it will definitely tighten up the pour


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

I recently got one of the Torr Tampers with a Plan to convex base from CC. I have been experimenting a bit with my tamp too so found this thread quite interesting. I have found that some nutation followed by a very light tamp has worked wonders for the consistency of my shots. Previously I got the odd extractions that poured from one spout 5 seconds before the other joined in, but this just does not seem to happen now. I will shortly be getting a bottomless portafilter so may well find I still have work to do! Anyhow, my coffees are pouring more consistenty now.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Great to see you are loving the torr, I am getting a trapez titanium next week!!!


----------

